# Bassinet/moses basket questions



## cupcake

hey i have been following the bassinet/crib thread and had some bassinet questions:

1. if you are going to use a bassinet in your room, what does it stand on? surely it cant go on the floor?

2. is it completely safe to put the baby in the bassinet in the crib?
it cant tip over or anything ? i know babies dont move for a while but that scares me?

3. why would it be hard for a new born to be in a crib? is the space too big for them? 

4. if you dont put a baby in a bassinet, and put straight into a crib, do you buy something for them to lie in in the crib , like in a new born car seat there is a thing that goes around the baby when its tiny- is there something like this?

we have a space problem and Id like the LO to be near us so Id really like to learn more about bassinets - thanks


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

We have a full based standing crib plus a moses basket with a stand, yes its safe to put the baby in a crib as long as the are feet to foot, and no you just put him/her in the crib never in the carseat unless your going out


----------



## cupcake

i dont understand what u mean feet to foot
and i didnt mean put the baby in a car seat, i meant car seats have a little round thing to hold the baby when its tiny and i wondered if they have those in cribs too?


----------



## Jenny

You can buy those for cribs too, I had one when Drake was a newborn, I loved it!

If you don't want to buy one of those though, you could just roll up a couple of recieving blankets and stick one on either side so the baby doesn't roll over. 

Honestly, I would just go ahead and get the basinette if you want the baby close. I posted a link to one in my Basinette vs Crib thread. Its nice as it has a stand, and can also be removed from the stand so you can take it with you where you go. And its good for 0-12 months which is a bonus.


----------



## cupcake

oh thats great jenny, do u know if its safe to put the bassinet in the crib
like someone said in the other thread so u dont wake the baby if it falls asleep in there, sounds risky to me i dont know why?
can u tell me what its called that u bought for drake or do u have a picture?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Feet to foot is where you put the baby at the end of the crib, cot etc so that he/she can't wriggle down


----------



## vickilouise

is a baisenette a moses basket? am confused.


----------



## cupcake

yep


----------



## BurtonBaby

As far as I know, bassinets and moses baskets are different. 

Moses Basket:
https://www.target.com/Badger-Baske...ie=UTF8&node=16399301&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1


Bassinet:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2404781


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

They are slightly different


----------

